# iPad: Pages, comment effacer un tableau?



## bibyfok (10 Août 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Tout est dans le titre! Après avoir crée un tableau dans pages, comment l'effacer (a part en l'annulant)?

Je galère depuis des semaines avec ça, et je ne trouve toujours pas comment faire. Le clavier se ferme quand on le sélectionne et je ne trouve aucune option pour l'effacer.

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas d'iPad (pas encore...), mais j'ai trouvé ceci, qui ne fait pas appel au clavier :

1. Un "tap" pour sélectionner l'objet à supprimer (image, tableau, graphique...).
2. Un deuxième "tap" pour faire apparaître le bouton "supprimer".
3. Sélectionner "Supprimer".

Source : http://www.qualia.fr/essai-pages-dipad-vers-wordpress/


----------



## bibyfok (10 Août 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'ai pas d'iPad (pas encore...), mais j'ai trouvé ceci, qui ne fait pas appel au clavier :
> 
> ...



Merci, tout bête... Pour info, il faut tap le rond du cadre du tableau, et bien faire les tap en 3 temps.


----------

